# france



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought we might go to france for the weekend but £100 was the cheapest crossing so not going now .why is it so expensive ? empty ships must be more expensive to run


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds very expensive to me. Which route and which operator(s) did you try?

JohnW


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you checked the cheapo deals the chunnel are offering

tony


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

never bothered with the tunnel always been to expensive but as i live in Dover have always used the Ferrys .Cant seem to find any deals anymore


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/promotions/tickets/half-price-daytrip-ETLS/

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/promotions/tickets/half-price-daytrip-ETLS/
> 
> tony


Not available for motorhome

I just returned from a long weekend, £74 return DFDS


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

No great deals at this time unless you are in a car for the day ect not in a van and want to stay for a few weeks.The longer routes are a total no no,,,, silly money.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*car*

Take the Car to Belgium Via Hull

£75 for two People £160 for four on the right dates.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is that return or one way? I always buy singles as I never know when Im coming back and am usually away a long time. Dont think ive ever paid much under £50 one way. If its £100 return its not that bad. Just think of all that great food and drink you can buy!


----------

